

Ask HN: Use OpenStreetMap in paid service for start-up? - roschdal

I have an idea for a project which is based on using Open Street Map and the tile drawer on tiledrawer.com. However, this is licensed with a Creative Commons license.<p>Can I still make this software using Open Street Map data as a paid service on the Internet?<p>And if I decide to use data from the Open Street Map project, will I have to release all my source code with the Creative Commons license?<p>Thanks!
======
cullenking
To sum it up: it depends on your business model, and how you intend on using
the OSM stuff, so we need more data to give you a better idea.

As far as source code goes, you only need to release your source if you use
and modify the actual OSM rendering engine source code. Your code used to
display maps (rails, django, php code whatever) is your own and won't be
"compromised" by using software licensed in even a restrictive open source
licensing scheme.

An example using my site: I plan on using OSM for parts of ridewithgps - I
will make money by selling accounts that have special features shown on an OSM
map. So, that person can print or redistribute the maps according to the
Creative Commons, but I won't lose "value" because features my business model
relies on revolve around performance analysis of their own data, not
displaying something on the map.

If your business model is making topographical trail maps and selling them,
using OSM data, then you will may have a barrier to success: anyone can print
out the map and distribute it freely or for money, regardless of whether it
was made through your site or not.

------
uptown
An explanation of the legal requirements of using Open Street Maps is found
here: <http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Legal_FAQ>

They also have a number of mailing lists, including a legal one intended to
address questions such as yours which can be found here:
<http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Mailing_list>

------
barnaby
The map database also has some really well thought out licensing behind it to
prevent vendors from taking the data, adding one or two gps points, and then
keeping things proprietary. I believe OSM had the license custom-made because
source code licenses didn't translate to databases, so you may need to do some
extra reading.

------
drewda
You might want to have a look and see how CloudMade
<[http://www.cloudmade.com>](http://www.cloudmade.com>); has been
commercializing OSM data.

